

Windows 10 Shares Your Wi-Fi with Contacts - Albuca
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/07/windows-10-shares-your-wi-fi-with-contacts/

======
legitster
Normally Krebs is the man, but this is wrong.

1\. The ability to discover is enabled by default, not to share. You actually
have to manually add the networks and contact groups you would like to share
with.

2\. This changes nothing about the trust model of WPA2-PSK, which begins and
ends with the users you give your password to.

If anything, Microsoft gave a safer alternative to what anyone could have
already done anyway.

